# Digging Leopard gecko



## bustergrey (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,
I am a newbie and have had a leopard gecko for 4 months now. I was just curious as I have noticed that he/she has started digging in the sand, just wondered if anyone knows if this is normal and why he/she is doing i.

thanks: victory:


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine did that with her kitchen towel, and still does it with her lino, Im not sure why. Maybe she is just bored lol.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

It is probably just getting used to it's environment. When I got my leo back in 2004 he done a bit of digging. Maybe he/she's trying to find a nice place to sleep. Digging under rocks in the wild would keep them safe, so maybe the leo is trying to keep secure.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine did it too, I thought it was awesome myself, he made some pretty bad ass hides :lol2:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

*digging*

digging is part of the leos natural behaviour, in the wild they would do it to create hides and resting spots etc, but it could be that your leo is a female. With the onset of breeding season her body clock will be telling her that she needs to select a good spot to lay her eggs.
I breed leos and all my females start to dig at around this time of year even if they havent mated yet. Its nothing to worry about and perfectly normal!
hope this helps...:2thumb:


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Ah thats interesting. When is breeding season for leos? Like from when to when?


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

*breeding season*

hey,

most of my females have already mated - theres alot of debate about this but i usually find they start mating about end of jan - beginning of feb then the females lay clutches till about the end of august - some years it differs but thats usually about right for mine...:2thumb:


----------

